# www.cigarplace.biz stole my money!



## Raphael (May 9, 2008)

So, when the Early Bird special came up, I placed my order for six Oliva Serie G Maduro Belicosos. I wasn't sure if being in Canada qualified for the Early Bird special (I figured it would since the 1st of every month $1 shipping applied to Canada), so I mentioned in my purchase note to cancel my order if I don't qualify for the Early Bird.

I was notified within a few hours that I didn't qualify for it and that my order was canceled as requested. The e-mail mentioned that the credit had been applied towards my account and that it would reflect very soon. It has been over two weeks now, and I have contacted Sandra in the e-mail address she sent me, but I have heard nil. Nothing, and my credit card still shows a balance due for the cigars I didn't receive, and I wasn't refunded the amount either. I understand mistakes happen, but when two weeks go by and I hear nothing nor receive my money back, I get pretty sour. My payment is due on the 9th, and I'm not sure if I should file a claim with my credit card company for fraudulent business.


P.S. I did consider the possibility that maybe they gave me store credit, but there appears to be no such feature in my account. Any advice guys?


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Contact your bank or credit card company. Dispute the charges and give them copies of the correspondence to prove your claim. It may take a while to resolve, but they should suspend the charges until resolved.

Been there, disputed that.


----------



## guy g (Apr 17, 2007)

I`d call them. All it takes is hitting `enter` at the wrong time to create an error.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

vstrommark said:


> Contact your bank or credit card company. Dispute the charges and give them copies of the correspondence to prove your claim. It may take a while to resolve, but they should suspend the charges until resolved.
> 
> Been there, disputed that.


Go with Mark's advice, I just did that with StubHub, and my charges were suspended until the dispute is resolved. If the company comes through with the refund, you just cancel the dispute claim.


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

vstrommark said:


> Contact your bank or credit card company. Dispute the charges and give them copies of the correspondence to prove your claim. It may take a while to resolve, but they should suspend the charges until resolved.
> 
> Been there, disputed that.


:tpd: I try my best to resolve the dispute with the merchant before contacting my credit card company. If all else fails I resort to filing a dispute with my credit card company. :2


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

If you have called them again, then I guess you need to call the cc company.

If not, then call them up. I've had good service with them in the past.


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

MeNimbus said:


> :tpd: I try my best to resolve the dispute with the merchant before contacting my credit card company. If all else fails I resort to filing a dispute with my credit card company. :2


:tpd: 9 times out of 10 the CC company will ask you to dispute it with the merchant first an than if that fails they will do an investigation, which is BS in my book because most times than not you are disputing the charges because either A) The merchant is not being cooperative or B) the charges are just plain fraudulent.


----------



## demiurgic (Feb 18, 2008)

I've done business online for years, and COMPANIES HATE CHARGEBACKS. 
it's REALLY bad to have 2%+ charge back rate so I feel sure that folks with such great Pepin prices are just out of the loop with your order. IF you dispute, that is what they get, bad marks, pretty much. 

call them and tell them a 'charge back' is coming their way if no refund is made in 48 hours. 
my tooneys:2 (wait, that is dollars or you guys)


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

MeNimbus said:


> :tpd: I try my best to resolve the dispute with the merchant before contacting my credit card company. If all else fails I resort to filing a dispute with my credit card company. :2





neoflex said:


> :tpd: 9 times out of 10 the CC company will ask you to dispute it with the merchant first an than if that fails they will do an investigation, which is BS in my book because most times than not you are disputing the charges because either A) The merchant is not being cooperative or B) the charges are just plain fraudulent.





Raphael said:


> It has been over two weeks now, and *I have contacted Sandra in the e-mail address she sent me, but I have heard nil*. Nothing, and my credit card still shows a balance due for the cigars I didn't receive, and I wasn't refunded the amount either.


Looks like he did try to resolve it with the merchant.


----------



## War Eagle (Jun 8, 2007)

I would try calling first before contacting the CC. I never leave an issue at just an email. Its the internet and computers. Who knows what may have happened? JMHO.


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

Bummer to hear about the problem! I've had good experiences with them in the past, but any business (especially on the 'net) can have its glitches and problems. Hopefully they resolve it completely and you don't have to resort to CC disputes.


----------



## Raphael (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for all the advice. I forgot to mention that I e-mailed Sandra twice actually and heard nothing back. I will try giving them a call tomorrow. If that fails then file a dispute it is.

This was my first cigar order. Shame it had to turn out like this...


----------



## Gov (Mar 17, 2008)

Good luck! Please post final resolution for us so we know to, or not to buy from them in the future.


----------



## guy g (Apr 17, 2007)

quote=War Eagle;1684975]I would try calling first before contacting the CC. I never leave an issue at just an email. Its the internet and computers. Who knows what may have happened? JMHO.[/quote]:tpd: I agree, dont let it end on an email.


----------



## FriendlyFire (Jun 11, 2007)

I'm not sure what you should do right now, but if you can't resolve it with your CC right away atleast pay the amount due o you don't get robed by those credit card companies for late payment.


----------



## Raphael (May 9, 2008)

Well, I checked my account again today, and I finally received my money back, with a huge conversion rate hit, which confuses me... I received it back at a rate of 0.96 even though US dollar is higher than CAD and I paid with a rate of 1.01... Thankfully it was a small amount of money to start with. Lousy CC rates.

So I guess they're not crooks after all. I wonder if this is how they deal with their customers. I still haven't received a reply back to two of the e-mails I sent them (which were very polite btw). I guess (to quote the e-mail) "CREDIT WILL BE APPLIED TODAY AND SHOULD REFLECT ON YOUR ACCOUNT WITHIN 48-72 HOURS. IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS PLEASE EMAIL ME AT [email protected] THANKS AGAIN" translates to 'you will receive your credit after 18 days/432 hours and don't bother to e-mail because you certainly won't hear back from us.'

In any case, I'm glad that this at least worked out. I will be hesitant to order back from them though. But they do have darn good pricing.


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

I was looking at there prices on some of the davidoffs and was amazed at there prices. Anyone have a good experience with them?


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

I've ordered from them a few times and never had a problem. Everything was always quick and easy.


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

I should also say that I never bought anything that expensive.


----------



## Joachim (May 24, 2009)

I have just received 4 boxes of Padron 1964, 1 box of Padron 1926 and 1 box of Camachos from them. They are the only online retailer that I use when I buy NC`s. I have used them a lot, and never had a problem.
They have really good customer service IMO.


----------

